# Fur Change in 7 month old Golden



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Get his thyroid checked
One of the signs is thinning fur


----------



## Goldhill (Jul 3, 2016)

Could just be growing in an adult coat. Around 8-9 months old my pup very quickly lost her longer back hair and all that was left was super short, like half an inch long. Now a few months later it's gotten longer and I can tell it's still growing out. Not as long as when she was a young pup but I think it might get there. These are the best examples I could find.

Her long wavy back fur at 6 months:











Her shorter back fur (taken a few weeks ago, she's starting to get a little wave now)


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

laprincessa said:


> Get his thyroid checked
> One of the signs is thinning fur


Hmm I figured he was too young for thyroid issues. Thank you for the recommendation, will have to look into that.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Mine lost his wave over his back, at 8 months, as well. The dramatic part, that I noticed, was, his back end, under his tail, was so full and fluffy, that it would flip up, on either side and he lost that. He's almost 15 months now and that hair has grown back. His tail is long, but it's still not as fluffy, as it used to be though.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Champ said:


> Hmm I figured he was too young for thyroid issues. Thank you for the recommendation, will have to look into that.


I'm honestly not sure if he's too young, but it's an easy, inexpensive test and I would do it just to set your mind at ease. There are vets on here who will hopefully chime in if I'm steering you wrong.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer's coat did something like that last March (I think he was about 8-9 months) - suddenly all the thick wavy fur on his back was gone, replaced by thin fur. I didn't think much of it back then, we just came out of winter and it was warming up outside, I figured it was one of his seasonal sheds. The first pic is from last March. The second picture is from today. I'm not sure if there's any visible difference in the thickness of his fur between the two pics, but take my word for it


----------

